# Tarping



## bubba42 (Jan 5, 2014)

I had seen some questions about tarping, and know that many of the “green” marketing sites will be lean on the drawbacks of tarping. I had an opportunity to experiment a bit with it while at university. Be mindful that while there are many benefits to tarping, there is no such thing as a “silver bullet” solution in agriculture and gardening. This link is the best I’ve found yet on the pros and cons of tarping - A summary from one of the farmers gives a sample (note that they are pro-tarping, but candid about the drawbacks and lessons learned). While not specifically tarping, the concept of plastic mulch for weed control is the same. I will also post a photo that gives a graphic example of one of the drawbacks to “plasticulture” organic weed control. 

“…With the high amount of dairy-based compost additions, their phosphorus levels are very high. They are trying to adjust their compost source to get more leaf-based compost and rethink the overall fertility program. Tarps slipping out of the sandbags in the winter is another hurdle; they are planning to just add more sandbags for future overwintered applications. In a colder spring, they took the tarps off of the rye to find it still alive despite the transplants being ready to go into the ground. Finally, rodents and grub populations are very high and are attributed to the use of tarps. Hopefully Yuki the farm dog can keep the voles in check.”









Bulletin #1075, Tarping in the Northeast: A Guide for Small Farms - Cooperative Extension Publications - University of Maine Cooperative Extension


-2819




extension.umaine.edu













I had decided that due to an illness in the family, I would create some form of raised beds to facilitate gardening. I pulled much more plastic than you see here from store bought compost. Plastic, even “compostable plastic”, is no more sustainable than one of the alternatives. In fact, plasticulture is identified as one of the challenges of modern organic agriculture.


----------



## bubba42 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Good information to study to see if it would adapt to a person's own soil, etc. I think that plastic mulch layers dominate right now, though--at least around here.

This is a smaller, cheaper mulch layer--I would want the drip tape installer, though. A Tuff bilt Tractor using our new Mulch Applicator - YouTube

I love the Tuff-Bilt concept. I would encourage every new homesteader to take a look. I would choose Tuff-Bilt over Kubota every time. Tuff-bilt Tractor - Tuff-bilt Tractor Systems 

(A greatly improved version of my Allis "G"'s.)

geo


----------



## bubba42 (Jan 5, 2014)

Love the Tuff Built and am particularly fond of walk behind tractors. However, a back injury in the military, exacerbated while getting my Sustainable Ag degree, forced me to consider the need for a tractor that had a bucket. This device, more than any other I think, enables a single farmer to do more in a day without hiring additional outside labor. I grumbled when the wife made me look for a conventional tractor, but must admit I am so glad I did


----------

